# 2020 Update/ Veränderung fürs Pikes Peak AM ???



## Tenny (17. September 2019)

Moin, weiß jemand ob es in 2020 am Pikes Peak Veränderungen zum 2019er geben wird? Und weiß vielleicht auch jemand wann die 2020er Modelle bei Rose zu bekommen sind? 
Gruß Christian


----------



## underdog (20. September 2019)

es wird wohl Anpassungen bei den Parts geben, also 2020 Parts wo es eben was neues gibt. Farben und Rahmen bleiben wie 2019.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (22. September 2019)

Shimano 12-fach?


----------

